# Felicia or Krystal



## BlueFlag97 (Apr 7, 2010)

Self-explanatory. And no, "Depending on how good they are in bed" is not an answer, so keep your perverted thoughts to yourself!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

BlueFlag97 said:


> So keep your perverted thoughts to yourself!


I don't get it, isn't that the whole point of this thread?

I think they're both hideous.

Who would win in a fight? Felicia, obviously. I mean she's a fighting game character.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 7, 2010)

Coco Bandicoot.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 7, 2010)

There should be more Felicia cosplayers.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Who would win in a fight? Felicia, obviously. I mean she's a fighting game character.


This.

Also, I find it funny that you say "no perverted thoughts" when you picked two of the biggest sluts in furrydumb.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There should be more Felicia cosplayers.


Really?

_Really?_


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Really?
> 
> _Really?_



OMG!! EYE AND BRAIN BLEACH, STAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


*rolls on ground in pain*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Who and who?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2010)

Ursula, Mainly because she isn't trashy as hell.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 7, 2010)

This thread = void


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This thread = void


 Obv.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 7, 2010)

Who the hell is Yellow Iris?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think they're both hideous.



Krystal is just Fox except blue and with tits though


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 7, 2010)

"YAPH GLAKKA HOOYAPHWA *GENERAL SCALES* YUPHUPHUPHA SHLAK GROZHNA *DINOSAUR PLANET*."

How someone who talks like that can be seen as attractive I may never know.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2010)

Easog said:


> "YAPH GLAKKA HOOYAPHWA *GENERAL SCALES* YUPHUPHUPHA SHLAK GROZHNA *DINOSAUR PLANET*."
> 
> How someone who talks like that can be seen as attractive I may never know.


And Felicia acts like a loli.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Krystal is just Fox except blue and with tits though


So in other words, a horrible mutilation of a beloved Nintendo character, okay.


Easog said:


> "YAPH GLAKKA HOOYAPHWA *GENERAL SCALES* YUPHUPHUPHA SHLAK GROZHNA *DINOSAUR PLANET*."
> 
> How someone who talks like that can be seen as attractive I may never know.


Yeah, how can someone possibly find someone who speaks a different language attractive? Crazy people.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 7, 2010)

Um... who or what the hell is yellow iris?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I'll take....

A real woman.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

Retarded viddygame character grudgematch thread get.

This shit should stay on GameFAQs where it belongs IMO.

And NEITHER.  Also, who the fuck is Yellow Iris?


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Really?
> 
> _Really?_


OMG NOOOO!!! Why would anyone do such a thing!?


----------



## Kajet (Apr 7, 2010)

Yellow Iris? Christ that's obscure...


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So in other words, a horrible mutilation of a beloved Nintendo character, okay.
> Yeah, how can someone possibly find someone who speaks a different language attractive? Crazy people.



It's hardly a different language, it just sounds like someone with Downs Syndrome trying to speak pig latin.

And really everyone speaks English for 90% of the game anyways :\


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't you know, Cyberbots is capcoms #1 game?

Obviously Felicia, but you'd be better off pitting krystal against a lower tier character like Tailban or something. Even then... it'd be rather uneven.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

doublezingo said:


> Don't you know, Cyberbots is capcoms #1 game?
> 
> Obviously Felicia, but you'd be better off pitting krystal against a lower tier character like Tailban or something. Even then... it'd be rather uneven.



<3 Jin~


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Yellow Iris? Christ that's obscure...


Oh hey, It's the CPS2 version of Captain Commando! 



doublezingo said:


> Don't you know, Cyberbots is capcoms #1 game?.


Nope, Rival Schools is. 



doublezingo said:


> Obviously Felicia, but you'd be better off pitting krystal against a lower tier character like Tailban or something. Even then... it'd be rather uneven.


What?

Talbain is the better character.


Dyluck said:


> <3 Jin~


Go away, David.

You hate Capcom games.


----------



## Saxton Hale (Apr 7, 2010)

What's this about a fight now?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh hey, It's the CPS2 version of Captain Commando!



CAPTAIN'S

SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORD



Perverted Impact said:


> Go away, David.
> 
> You hate Capcom games.



DINAMITO





TYPHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON

and hey that's not true I like the megaman serieseseses ):

And Demon's Crest <3 mmmmm Firebrand~


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd have to say Felicia. She actually appeared in a fighting game.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 7, 2010)

Krystal. (Well that might be biased cause starfox is so fun.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> CAPTAIN'S
> 
> SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORD
> 
> ...


 
lol MvC1


Dyluck said:


> and hey that's not true I like the megaman serieseseses ):
> 
> And Demon's Crest <3 mmmmm Firebrand~


I lol'd

Who?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> lol MvC1
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Who?



I like how that game has more strikers than it does playable characters

I guess you would probably prefer the name Red Arremer, being a weeaboo and all

MAI WAIFU:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I like how that game has more strikers than it does playable characters


 And....?


Dyluck said:


> I guess you would probably prefer the name Red Arremer, being a weeaboo and all


Firebrand is the better name.


Dyluck said:


> MAI WAIFU:


 LOL.


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> This.
> 
> Also, I find it funny that you say "no perverted thoughts" when you picked two of the biggest sluts in furrydumb.



I'm surprised no one has mentioned Renamon. She's eligible for this thread and this comment.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Renamon. She's eligible for this thread and this comment.


 Assuming all three were unarmed, Renamon would win.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 7, 2010)

Who will have the most STDS:

Felicia or Krystal?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

I find it funny how all the people posting are saying Felicia, and yet Krystal is dominating the poll. You weirdo furries.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Who will have the most STDS:
> 
> Felicia or Krystal?



Exact same amount.  

I'm sure... Somwhere out on the internets, they've swapped and shared.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I find it funny how all the people posting are saying Felicia, and yet Krystal is dominating the poll. You weirdo furries.



O and I preferr Krystal


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Who will have the most STDS:
> 
> Felicia or Krystal?



Again, it should be Renamon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> Again, it should be Renamon.





Perverted Impact said:


> Ursula, Mainly because she isn't trashy as hell.


:/


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Wait, you mean the fat octopus from The Little Mermaid? That Ursula?

She was hot.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 7, 2010)

Other :V


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And....?
> 
> Firebrand is the better name.
> 
> LOL.



And nothing, that was the end of that statement.

Yes, I prefer it as well.

:3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wait, you mean the fat octopus from The Little Mermaid? That Ursula?
> 
> She was hot.


Lol no.

I'm talking about Ursula from Breath of Fire IV.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lol no.
> 
> I'm talking about Ursula from Breath of Fire IV.


Kind of reminds me of the Viera from the Final Fantasy Tactics Advance series. It's probably the long ears.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Kind of reminds me of the Viera from the Final Fantasy Tactics Advance series.



Bunny kemonos, whoopdeedoo.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 7, 2010)

Felicia. She's been around longer and is a damn fighting game character.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Bunny kemonos, whoopdeedoo.


You're talking like you don't like it.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're talking like you don't like it.



It's OK, but no great shakes.  

Why they depicted the Ele with a staff instead of a rapier of some sort I have NO idea...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Kind of reminds me of the Viera from the Final Fantasy Tactics Advance series. It's probably the long ears.


Ursula is better.

For she uses a gun.


Tycho said:


> Bunny kemonos, whoopdeedoo.


Ursula is cat?

No?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's OK, but no great shakes.
> 
> Why they depicted the Ele with a staff instead of a rapier of some sort I have NO idea...


The artists for that game clearly had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 7, 2010)

doublezingo said:


> Don't you know, Cyberbots is capcoms #1 game?
> 
> Obviously Felicia, but you'd be better off pitting krystal against a lower tier character like Tailban or something. Even then... it'd be rather uneven.



Who the hells Tailban?


----------



## Saxton Hale (Apr 7, 2010)

No really, I heard fight. Point me to it, I'm rarin' to go.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

I had to pick Felicia.

But, if given fourth choice, Id pick who cares?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 7, 2010)

JRPG female characters suck.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> JRPG female characters suck.




<  has anime complex


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> JRPG female characters suck.


What. _What._


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What. _What._



ANGEL FEATHERS~


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> ANGEL FEATHERS~


Colette's not the _only_ girl in any JPRG ever, you know.

Just the only one that matters. â™¥


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> JRPG female characters suck.


Oh you.

Go back to your Ain/Bo/Diulf.


Dyluck said:


> ANGEL FEATHERS~


 lol tales games


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> lol tales games



One good thing about them







AWWWWW YEEEEAAAAAAAAAH~


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh god, tales characters


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> One good thing about them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake titties?



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh god, tales characters


Would you be happy if I said Hisui was the best Tales character?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> One good thing about them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
w00t Sheena Fujibayashi <3
 I kicked ass with her


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 8, 2010)

The character designs are bland and generic.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The character designs are bland and generic.


 
I guess but its just an opinion :3
Sheena still kicked some ass in game and I don't care how you think she looks xD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not an opinion though - it's what tweens want to see in characters found in fanfics.


----------



## Raiven (Apr 8, 2010)

Obviously it all depends how good they are in bed.

No, seriously though, it would depend how balanced the game holding all three of them is, and who's holding the controller.

Next VS. series game, "FAF VS Capcom: This shit's retarded"


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 8, 2010)

Raiven said:


> Obviously it all depends how good they are in bed.
> 
> No, seriously though, it would depend how balanced the game holding all three of them is, and who's holding the controller.
> 
> Next VS. series game, "FAF VS Capcom: This shit's retarded"


lol We would get our asses handed to us time infinity. Nah, I ask my friend, Taokaka, to help us out. Give her food and she'll do ANYTHING for you.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> One good thing about them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.

Oh dear, it's a Red X. Just right click then click show picture.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fake titties?



Sheena's all natural



south syde dobe said:


> w00t Sheena Fujibayashi <3
> I kicked ass with her



I didn't like playing as her much since her attack range was pitiful

and also her physical attack and defense stats weren't exactly terrific |:T



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The character designs are bland and generic.



Unlike Capcom's



SirRob said:


> Fixed.



Regal's gross.  Even in a suit.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Regal's gross.  Even in a suit.


Okay, more for me then. â™¥

They vastly improved his looks in Tales of Symphonia 2.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2010)

Raiven said:


> Next VS. series game, "FAF VS Capcom: This shit's retarded"


 Nope it's TvC 2


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 8, 2010)

Natsuki sasahara (hyper police) nuff said and not a slut


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Okay, more for me then. â™¥
> 
> They vastly improved his looks in Tales of Symphonia 2.



So he went from sort-of-kind-of-shitty to stinky-farty-smelly. Great.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> So he went from sort-of-kind-of-shitty to stinky-farty-smelly. Great.


You're just jealous that he's more manly than you are. >8(


----------



## Holsety (Apr 8, 2010)

Everyone knows Zelos is better anyway~


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Holsety said:


> Everyone knows Zelos is better anyway~


Not a fan of people that are flaming.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not a fan of people that are flaming.


It's okay, everyone goes through a denial phase of loving Zelos.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2010)

I like Kongman.

ORE SAMA CHAMPION DA!

lol.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're just jealous that he's more manly than you are. >8(



Fictional characters can't be more manly than real people

except for Kamina, but his manliness transcends dimensions



Holsety said:


> Everyone knows Zelos is better anyway~



I'M JUST TOO PRETTY~






SERIOUSLY~!



SirRob said:


> Not a fan of people that are flaming.



Why the self-hate? ):


----------



## Holsety (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Why the self-hate? ):


Wait I thought that was a requirement to being a furry?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'M JUST TOO PRETTY~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelos has lisp?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Sheena's all natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
She didn't have much range and her physical stats weren't the best but I could pull of some sick combos and then those summons would kick some ass too xD

Actually the way I had her ex-spheres set up she was pretty damn good in close combat 

Holsety has good taste too, Zelos was a fucking pimp with magic and sword fighting abilities :3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Zelos has lisp?



No, but he's got some pretty gay inflections going on



south syde dobe said:


> She didn't have much range and her physical stats weren't the best but I could pull of some sick combos and then those summons would kick some ass too xD
> 
> Actually the way I had her ex-spheres set up she was pretty damn good in close combat



I guess.  The problem is that you can _make_ her a good melee fighter, but even then, Lloyd is just so much better than her without even trying.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> No, but he's got some pretty gay inflections going on.


Oh, He's flamin'

Kay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I guess. The problem is that you can _make_ her a good melee fighter, but even then, Lloyd is just so much better than her without even trying.


 
True but if Llyod and Reagal is already taken then you can always use her, she's just fun as hell to use in my opinion :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Why the self-hate? ):


Your joke is bad and you should feel bad. ):<


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Why the self-hate? ):


Your joke is bad and you should feel bad. ):<

Oh look, a double post. Well, whatever. It is something that needs to be said twice.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Your joke is bad and you should feel bad. ):<


 Herp durp.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

This thread is now about Tales of Symphonia bitches


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This thread is now about Kongman bitches


 Much better.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, He's flamin'
> 
> Kay.



He's supposed to be a womanizer

but he wears pink and has long red hair and behaves flamboyantly

so yeah he's p gay



south syde dobe said:


> True but if Llyod and Reagal is already taken then you can always use her, she's just fun as hell to use in my opinion :3



Or you could be Presea and KILL EVERYTHING



south syde dobe said:


> This thread is now about Kongman's bitches



even better


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, I add the main character chick from The Guardian Legend.







She turns into a spaceship and blows up planets.
To hell with these furry whores.


----------



## zesty (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone else concerned about Felicia's obsession with shaving?  I mean, I highly doubt her hair grows perfectly around he no no parts just so she can run around naked.

Screw these options, I chose Emma Honeywell


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> Talbain is the better character.


You're right there.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 8, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> No really, I heard fight. Point me to it, I'm rarin' to go.



Throwing a jar of piss would be an awesome special move in a fighting game.


----------



## Torinir (Apr 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Throwing a jar of piss would be an awesome special move in a fighting game.



Why not? It works for TF2...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Or you could be Presea and KILL EVERYTHING


 
True, she's the strongest fucking fighter there but it takes a bit more skill to use Sheena though Presea was another fav of mine...I would not like to fight Presea in hand to hand combat e.e;


----------



## Epni (Apr 9, 2010)

Double K.O.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm surprised this hit has gone on for four pages


Besides, can't I have them both? ;3


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

I want to say Felicia, if only because Capcom Fighting Game characters are fucking absurd in their power levels.  Akuma jump-kicked a meteor _still in orbit_ into harmless chunks.  Pretty sure the Darkstalker series has Eldritch Horrors, too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'm surprised this hit has gone on for four pages
> 
> 
> Besides, can't I have them both? ;3


 
Lol more than half the time we were talking about Tales characters like the sexy bitch Sheena and her smashing different cards across the enemies faces while having fucking large ass breasts


----------



## furatail (Apr 9, 2010)

Felicia is too low on the furry scale. I need that "Dangerously Furry" rating.


----------

